# The Making of a Sign



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 2, 2016)

Figured I'd document the process of making a sign. On this one, the customer specifically wanted wood that could be stained and show the grain. Didn't care what kind, just wood. So, instead of using one of the materials I usually use for signs, I picked up an edge glued pine panel from Lowes. It actually ended up costing about the same as the sign material I use, but was cheaper to buy it edge glued in the length and width I needed than it would have been to have bought 1x boards and glued them myself... plus the time saved.

This sign is 24" tall and 72" wide. The first picture here is the rendering I sent that was approved by the customer-





Here's the start -









Here's a closeup of the FFA logo once I engraved it. The only reason for engraving is to give me reference lines to paint. I'm not an artist, so having a 'paint by numbers' type of starting point really helps.





And here's the start of the background. They chose this stain. Obviously, the letters and logos will be painted once the entire background is stained. Notice that there is an obvious 'ring' around the letters (much easier to see in the above picture). This was intentional. I did a final pass around the letters .05" below the rest to make the stain show a darker outline around the letters. If it were a completely painted sign, I wouldn't have done this as the paint wouldn't have the same effect.





And here's a video of part of the engraving.







I'll update with more pics as I make progress on this.

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 3, 2016)

And a couple hours in to painting...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 16, 2016)

Here it is with the first coat of paint over everything that will be painted. One last coat, then some hooks for a mini sign below it to hang with the year in vinyl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks great! Excellent job on the FFA emblem! Lot of detail work in painting that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2016)

Great tutorial. Really opens the way for creativity. Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 20, 2016)

Here's the finished product.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

Very professional looking Jonathan. I hope it doesn't take you away from your call making but damn... your good at it


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 21, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very professional looking Jonathan. I hope it doesn't take you away from your call making but damn... your good at it


I haven't made a call since April. Debating on whether I'll continue with it for this spring or not. But thanks :)


----------

